# furry games (wants and needs in game)



## Kitty_39 (Oct 11, 2016)

hey guys im curious as to know what you guys would like to see in a furry game? any ideas would really help me out i know someone who is currently working on creating a furry game with lots of ideas but i would like to help him by getting more ideas of things you guys would like to see in games ) please message me or comment on this post and let me know so we can make a game all furries will love and enjoy playing  <3


----------



## lockaboss (Oct 11, 2016)

a game like the sims but you only control one furry


----------



## Kitty_39 (Oct 11, 2016)

you wouldnt want a game with an actual ending? or would you want the customizable character like in the sims?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 11, 2016)

What kind of game is it? RPG? Platformer? Shooter?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 11, 2016)

I've always envisioned a dark-souls-like with various animal races to choose from that give you certain intrinsic benefits.
I mean it doesn't even have to be centre-peice for me: I had an idea of a gradius inspired shoot-em up, where the characters are all anthro foxes. they would be seen in the game's cutscenes and possibly as face busts in-game.
But now I'm just spouting my ideas at ya


----------



## galaxy-meow (Oct 11, 2016)

What makes a game furry anyway? Playing as an animal/anthromorph?


----------



## lockaboss (Oct 11, 2016)

Kitty_39 said:


> you wouldnt want a game with an actual ending? or would you want the customizable character like in the sims?


a game with no ending endless possibility and yer you can costomise your character


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 12, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> a game like the sims but you only control one furry


furry Sims? count me in


----------



## lockaboss (Oct 12, 2016)

hell yer boi


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 13, 2016)

A tail size an bushiness slider.


----------



## tales (Oct 13, 2016)

BritWolf said:


> A tail size an bushiness slider.


You forgot about a slider for the number of tails! After all, 7/10 furries have more than one tail on at least one of their fursonas (taking into account that 6.53/10 statistics are made up on the spot)


----------



## BritWolf (Oct 13, 2016)

tales said:


> You forgot about a slider for the number of tails! After all, 7/10 furries have more than one tail on at least one of their fursonas (taking into account that 6.53/10 statistics are made up on the spot)


All the tails!!


----------



## Starbeak (Oct 13, 2016)

I would like another game like Trickster Online. I miss my very-high defense tank fox. I would also like something like The Sims Medieval as well but of course with Anthros taking the lead. An Earthbound-type game also would be neat but with Anthro leads. Hell, combine all of these for an epic game =D


----------



## nerdbat (Oct 13, 2016)

Porn drawing tycoon, with some sim elements (like cringe meter or something like that). Also, something like Plague Inc, only instead of spreading disease, you're spamming Internet with drama. Would make for a great "furry game".


----------



## Orgunis (Oct 16, 2016)

Some 3D exploration/adventure/RPG stuff (cos every single furry game I've seen either is a yiff interactive game or a visual novel...)


----------



## Mountaithedutchie (Mar 30, 2017)

No yiffing in the game


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 30, 2017)

Pathfinder


----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2017)

Old school style shooter/adventure game, early Sonic looking graphics, with a selection of ultra-cute animals, including a skunk, who, of course, has the ability to spray oncoming enemies!


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 30, 2017)

Alart! Alart!


----------



## shykoala (Apr 12, 2017)

Well you don't see very many games where your character can throw people over their shoulder and carry them around.
 Also how about a game with races you don't see in games very often, such as parrots, giraffes, squirrels, etc.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 13, 2017)

A Furry game?

Quite frankly I am not even sure if I'd buy it in the first place. Just because it's Furry doesn't mean I have to buy it. Got plenty of games already.


----------

